# Worst reasons you ended a relationship



## 2021Murder (Apr 18, 2020)

3rd girlfriend ever, 30, bad tarot reading;

We all know deep down its all bullshit, it was over a year into the relationship and we met at an addicts thing, basically she did a tarot reading and brought up some very sensitive issues that her and i know were off limits like above bareback anal in terms of off limits, nevertheless this cunt decided to use them for her bullshit tarot reading and i exploded on her and caused our break up. She's currently unemployed yet organizing rent strikes in philly, We both knew our limits very well but she decided to try to push mine for a fucking game. the late 2000s Wiccan revival was always the worst one; don't you dare let someone say otherwise.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 18, 2020)

My hand got tired when I needed it most.


----------



## MalWart (Apr 18, 2020)

Long story short, righty got jealous of lefty.


----------



## Baguette Child (Apr 18, 2020)

Her ass stank up the apartment constantly. No matter how frequently she showered. She was a nice enough person and we had compatible interests and all but I just couldn't take that fucking ass stank anymore.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 18, 2020)

I was bored.


----------



## Orion Balls (Apr 18, 2020)

Dude straight up wouldn't go home.

*Edit- I erringly read the title as "worst reason I started a relationship." But, honestly, the reason it ended is identical to the reason it started.


----------



## Hazard (Apr 18, 2020)

She came out as an FTM troon.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Apr 18, 2020)

I did 9/11, she didn't appreciate it very much.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 18, 2020)

He was too attached to his mom....at age 30. I wasn't in the mood to have to always have everything we did run by her like we were teenagers who needed a chaperone.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Apr 18, 2020)

I found a better waifu.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 18, 2020)

Can't end a relationship if you have no relations.


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 18, 2020)

Dude, we're forums posters.  Most of us don't have much of a deck to pull from, if any at all.


----------



## thismanlies (Apr 18, 2020)

She was black and I couldn't stop making nigger jokes. Now had I stuck with Jews, she'd probably be titty feeding my mulatto babies right now.


----------



## YayLasagna (Apr 18, 2020)

your mom lol


----------



## Done Goofed (Apr 18, 2020)

She laughed at my feminie penis and beard, and I called her a terfy terf.
Wait, worst for me or her?


----------



## dismissfrogs (Apr 18, 2020)

lol good joke op. no one likes me. ever.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Apr 18, 2020)

Eh? The worst. This is going to make me sound like an awful person. But they just couldn’t get their shit together. Broke, living with parents, no job. I really cared about them. But I anit looking to be your parent. I’m not trying to say you need a nice ride or money. But please have a little something going for you.


----------



## HumanHive (Apr 18, 2020)

I broke up with a girl because I found out she liked Resident Evil Zero. "Underrated" She said. "An overlooked classic."

You think you know someone...


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Apr 19, 2020)

She wasn't a 2D girl.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Apr 19, 2020)

1st one was a pathological liar and the 2nd was a borderline sociopath. Very simple reasons. They're the worst to me cause they hurt the most.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Apr 19, 2020)

We had completely different tastes in TV shows.  "Netflix and chill" becomes stressful when it starts out with a genre one of the partners detests.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 19, 2020)

My reasons for breaking it off were always good reasons. 

But getting back together? That night by the Arkansas river.....


----------



## snailslime (Apr 19, 2020)

he dyed his hair pink and started acting like a future rapist


----------



## Baguette Child (Apr 19, 2020)

snailslime said:


> he dyed his hair pink



Forget the rapist part- That alone should be enough grounds to justify any divorce or separation.


----------



## MysticMisty (Apr 19, 2020)

My then-boyfriend got a MMO for Christmas (not WoW, this was two years before it launched), which he subsequently dedicated almost all of his free time on. This was a problem because we attended different high schools, so our main method of communication was on the internet, and his dad wouldn't allow him online past 5 pm. I tolerated it for a while, I didn't want to be "the girlfriend who whines when her boyfriend does stuff by himself" and he just got the game. I know when I get a new game I dedicate a lot of free time to it, too.

By the time March rolled around however he was still on it all the time. I was lucky if he spoke to me for five minutes each day, when he was signing out of the computer for the day. During these brief periods of contact I tried to arrange days he could play and days when he'd spend at least one hour with me so we could hold proper conversations again. He refused. I had enough and started calling out his addiction, he'd get mad and accuse me of being "the girlfriend who whines when her boyfriend does stuff by himself".

Mid-late March we had a huge fight over the game and I broke it off because he found it completely unreasonable that he should spend more than five minutes a day talking to someone he claimed he loved. During this I said he didn't really love me, and he said I was out of line for accusing him of such a thing.

After that we didn't talk for a great many months. When he did start talking to me again, it was to tell me that he'd realized he was, in fact, gay, and that he was never in love with me. Y'know, like I said.


----------



## WarJams (Apr 19, 2020)

Bitch threw the dead birds in my freezer away.


----------



## Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD (Apr 19, 2020)

There was a 6 month long train worker strike where I lived, so my wife who worked in London could not commute, and not feeling very good with myself one evening, I mentioned divorce because I was sick of my wife not coming home, and got jealous of her stopping at my gay friends flat in London, which was my idea... (I was a total fucking idiot), and then she just said OK then, done... That will stay with me the rest of my life... Admittedly there was other shit going on, like I put myself into the Priory for addiction issues, but she didn't bat an eye, then I said that off the cuff, and boom, Divorce. I got served on April first too, which I always half laff/half cry thinking about it.

Edit: she did cheat on me too, but not with gay guy, and I was a cunt. That is the worst. Being an addict is the worst.

Worst reason is always somebody falling into addiction and fucking it up.

Edit 2: Anyone want a hug?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 19, 2020)

The other party was going to ghost me without ending it herself if I let her.



Spoiler: long



I reconciled with someone that I know for a long while and had a falling out with, and entered an intimate relationship with her. Not a formal boyfriend/girlfriend relationship, just "intimate"-- because historically, I've only attracted ladies in dire dry spells. It was like that because she expressed lack of certainty over us being able to formally be such, because she was worried about her raging sexual urges and what her parents would think (despite her mother giving the OK by the time we had the original falling out and despite even her not thinking much about her father's position, given his passivity). Despite this, during the relationship, she would consistently talk about marrying me and taking up my last name (and *only* my last name), having children with me, and having sex with me. She would also rope me into talking about various hypothetical marriage scenarios. We'd arrange dates fairly frequently and she even arranged a double date. She frequently attempted to bargain to push back the ending time of our dates-- one time, I intended to get to work about half an hour to an hour earlier than I usually did, but I got to our meeting place late and we needed to find a new place to meet because of parking. Despite sacrificing some of my lead time, and despite her setting a timer for the last few minutes, she repeatedly tried pushing my departure time back so she could continue getting handsy with me and I ended up getting to work "on time". It wasn't that I didn't want to be properly boyfriend/girlfriend, but she insisted that she wasn't sure about it, so I settled for the stated understanding of our relationship, especially since I figured everything she did and said piled up to her overblowing her fears. Meanwhile, she told all her friends that we were boyfriend and girlfriend... specifically when I wasn't around.

She also wanted to seek counseling for a few concerns, but was actively putting it off because she feared that the clarity she would achieve would lead to her breaking up and disassociating with me. I consistently encouraged her to do it anyways, partly because everything she did and said led me to be optimistic and believe that she was blowing her fears out of proportion. At various times she would ask me if I'd be mad and/or sad if she came out of her counseling deciding that we needed to break up; I would tell her that the question was irrelevant, but I wanted her to be clear on why she would decide that, if she did.

She did go for counseling, and I took off work early to meet up with her so she could tell me that not only did she figure that we shouldn't be lovers, and that we shouldn't even be friends, _but that she decided this at the very start of our reconciled relationship._ For a month, we had a date that would happen two days from then, we were confirming the details the night before, and even then she was asking the same "would you be mad..." question. I attempted to talk through why did she didn't want to associate with me at all, because the reason she gave for not wanting to go out was understandable but I did value our general friendship; she repeatedly acknowledged that we could be friends just fine but then rattled off some mealy-mouthed crap about "purity".

Anyways, we still did the date (I wasn't paying so I didn't really care), she even remarked it went better than she expected, I tried to convince her to at least give friendship a chance, she reluctantly agreed only to get handsy with me pretty much the rest of the times I saw her (not that I helped), and then when we had a talk about it again I realized that literally none of her rationales made sense and were frankly borderline schizophrenic-- it was a problem to be friends with me because "purity" but she could be friends with a girl she outright had sex with because she wasn't actually attracted to her. She considered our relationship "tainted" because of an incident that happened several years back that wasn't nearly as much as the aforementioned full-on sex, but that didn't taint the other friendship.

Meanwhile, she did everything that she did, and even had me visit her parents to have a tense (for me, anyways) conversation about ground rules for dating their daughter. Even her mother called me, trying to figure out what happened, because the girl seemed so happy with me.

That conversation was never resolved, and-- partly because I wanted to keep shop in my interior life-- I resolved to finalize the breakup about two weeks later. Among other things, I sat for at least three minutes waiting for her to explain what sense it made for her to feel that we couldn't be friends or lovers because "purity" but if I met a specific requirement, then we could be lovers.

I somewhat reluctantly broke it off for certain, there-- "somewhat" because I still couldn't believe that I had to deal with the one person who couldn't just engage in relationships they clearly wanted to engage in and were fully invested in.


----------



## Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD (Apr 19, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> The other party was going to ghost me without ending it herself if I let her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flipping heck... Ouch but also tone it down a bit... So sorry for that, but that is hard to read...


----------



## Clown Baby (Apr 19, 2020)

She ate her peas one at a time.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Apr 19, 2020)

She went through a full lifestyle change following some dumb advice from her friends. You know, "Ya gotta change every 7 years!"
Mostly normal, regular woman to new age vegan "Earth Goddess", then she tried to rope me in as well. Good riddance.



Zero Day Defense said:


> The other party was going to ghost me without ending it herself if I let her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why'd you want to stick your dick in crazy?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 19, 2020)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Why'd you want to stick your dick in crazy?



It wasn't "stab-you-in-the-diaphragm" crazy, so I couldn't pick up on it, and I was too optimistic and generally inexperienced to pick up on, let alone make sense of, her contradictive attitude.

But I was also dumb. After the first fallout, one of my friends told me that she didn't know what she wanted. Another friend, that was the initial liaison for getting us back together, was himself wary because he found her incomprehensible in her desires and reservations. I chalked that up to not having the intimate understanding I had of her, but... up to that point, he _was_ the only person between the two of us actually seeing her in person and talking longform about this with her.

They were both more right than they could imagine. At least one of them, anyways.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 19, 2020)

Had a friend pretend to become Christian for reading a Christian manga I had laying around. I was suspicious of it, and the nit kept up the like for something liks a year and a half. When she finally screwed up and confessed the truth I dumped her soiled ass like an AIDS infected diaper belonging to a lolcow and never looked back. She might actually read this post some day too.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 19, 2020)

My last relationship was like that movie Forest Gump. She was a whore and I was retardêd.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Apr 19, 2020)

All he would fucking listen to is fucking nickleback and five finger death punch


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wraith said:


> Had a friend pretend to become Christian for reading a Christian manga I had laying around. I was suspicious of it, and the nit kept up the like for something liks a year and a half. When she finally screwed up and confessed the truth I dumped her soiled ass like an AIDS infected diaper belonging to a lolcow and never looked back. She might actually read this post some day too.



Pretending to be a Christian to keep a dick, lol. That's hilarious and ironic.


----------



## A Useless Fish (Apr 19, 2020)

As far as our families are aware, we're still together, and she's still alive. 

I really should get around to telling her parents about the gators, but then they might stop sending us those amazing apple pies every month.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 19, 2020)

What if you've always just been on the receiving end?


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 19, 2020)

Let one go because I believe in the saying "You never get together with your first love." She was a good person, but I felt that in the long run, it would be best to leave it behind before it got worse, because I felt that as much as she adored me, there were things about me and her that wouldn't work out, and she was running on something that was too idealistic; I was not exactly in the best moment to have a relationship, and I didn't want to know how she would be like if she inevitably had a spat. Plus, it didn't help that she was turning to capeshit before the whole SJW infiltration and Comicsgate. She didn't come out an SJW thankfully, but she also had tried to pull a "let's share interests together" bit. If there is one thing I didn't like about our relationship, it would be that.


----------



## Swagstika (Apr 19, 2020)

I guess this was just the sort of "last straw"-thing, but still. Dumb reason. 
He kept snoozing one day.
It was a weekend. I got up and went about my day. He asked me to wake him again in like 15 minutes, so I did. He wanted to sleep a bit more, asked for 20 minutes more. Alright, woke him again 20 minutes later. He asked to wake him again in like 10 minutes, I woke him up again.
Etc. 
I honestly can't remember how many times I woke him up. It probably wasn't cartoonishly many, but still quite some times.
When he finally got his ass out of bed, he whined that he thought I should have been more assertive, so he hadn't wasted half his day.
What did he expect? "Get out of bed right this instance, young man!" kind of stuff?
It felt like he wanted me to mother him, so thank you, next.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 19, 2020)

Recoil said:


> View attachment 1241869



We're still on Saiyan saga power levels.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 19, 2020)

Recoil said:


> View attachment 1241869



I terminated a friendship because he had one of those.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 19, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> I terminated a friendship because he had one of those.



T--_terminated?_ What, did you turn him to corned beef hash with a full-auto?


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 19, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> T--_terminated?_ What, did you turn him to corned beef hash with a full-auto?



He was just a mega autist DBZ sped. I was friends with him for way longer than I ever needed to be, and man, when I saw him posing once with one of those, I realized my choice of friendship needed work. I basically told him how embarrassing I found him and stopped responding.
Many other factors over the years I unfortuantely knew him, but I've been away now for longer than we were even friends, and I don't miss him.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 20, 2020)

MysticMisty said:


> My then-boyfriend got a MMO for Christmas (not WoW, this was two years before it launched), which he subsequently dedicated almost all of his free time on. This was a problem because we attended different high schools, so our main method of communication was on the internet, and his dad wouldn't allow him online past 5 pm. I tolerated it for a while, I didn't want to be "the girlfriend who whines when her boyfriend does stuff by himself" and he just got the game. I know when I get a new game I dedicate a lot of free time to it, too.
> 
> By the time March rolled around however he was still on it all the time. I was lucky if he spoke to me for five minutes each day, when he was signing out of the computer for the day. During these brief periods of contact I tried to arrange days he could play and days when he'd spend at least one hour with me so we could hold proper conversations again. He refused. I had enough and started calling out his addiction, he'd get mad and accuse me of being "the girlfriend who whines when her boyfriend does stuff by himself".
> 
> ...



Man, that is the worst relationship I can imagine. Not the "turned out to be gay" topper, but just the type where you have to twist their arm to notice or even want to spend time with you. That is hell for me.

If you really click with somebody, you should struggle to NOT talk with them too often, not the other way around. 

It really makes me wonder what it was about that game in particular that flipped his switch for you. I doubt you would've chosen a guy like him otherwise, unless it was simply that he realized it during his time away and wanted to keep it that way? That's the only thing that makes any sense to me.


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (Apr 20, 2020)

She told me she supported Palestine.
I broke it off easy and said I can't be with someone whose tits are smaller than mine.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Apr 20, 2020)

I was giving her a rimjob and her asshole tasted like my nieghbor's dick, so I had to dump the cheating ho.


----------



## saisegeha (Apr 22, 2020)

We were 15 and I broke up because I heard she smoked once (since I came from a straight edge household and all that I was convinced that's really bad)
in retrospect dumbest decision of my life because she gave her virginity to me, wanted kids when we were older and all that lol


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 22, 2020)

she was alive

that was a problem


----------



## Spl00gies (Apr 22, 2020)

He just disappeared one day. If he wants to run off and sleep with the fishes, who am I to stop him?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 22, 2020)

saisegeha said:


> We were 15 and I broke up because I heard she smoked once (since I came from a straight edge household and all that I was convinced that's really bad)
> in retrospect dumbest decision of my life because she gave her virginity to me, wanted kids when we were older and all that lol



You were both 15-- there was a very low chance she even understood the gravity of any such plans, much less had it in her to commit that strongly for that long.



Gwyllgi said:


> If he wants to run off and sleep with the fishes, who am I to stop him?



...was your ex Kanye West, by any chance?


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Apr 22, 2020)

Being the *[REDACTED] *piece of shit i'm.


----------



## MysticMisty (May 4, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> It really makes me wonder what it was about that game in particular that flipped his switch for you. I doubt you would've chosen a guy like him otherwise, unless it was simply that he realized it during his time away and wanted to keep it that way? That's the only thing that makes any sense to me.


Sorry about the late reply, but I really have no idea. He had no problem talking to me and hanging out before he got the game, I wouldn't have agreed to date him in the first place. If the game was the source of his gay awakening I'm not sure if he accepted it right away or not. I just think he became absolutely obsessed over the game and gave no fucks about the rest of his life after that no matter what he said. Like those Koreans that get involved with a MMO and then neglect their kid to death.


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (May 4, 2020)

Had a couple tinder dates with a woman who was pleasant enough until she disclosed that she’d had an abortion. I find abortions abhorrent and I decided at that second I wasn’t speaking to her again, even though she seemed genuinely remorseful about it.

Just Facebook stalked her and her dude seems like he’s nice enough, so happy ending, I guess.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 4, 2020)

MysticMisty said:


> Sorry about the late reply, but I really have no idea. He had no problem talking to me and hanging out before he got the game, I wouldn't have agreed to date him in the first place. If the game was the source of his gay awakening I'm not sure if he accepted it right away or not. I just think he became absolutely obsessed over the game and gave no fucks about the rest of his life after that no matter what he said. Like those Koreans that get involved with a MMO and then neglect their kid to death.


You know, that gay awakening thing reminds me of a personal lolcow I know who had one girlfriend, acted like a total fucking retard, she broke it off with him, and he decided he was gay because (his reason) he just realized it one day.  I got the impression that he just didn't wanna deal with drama with women anymore and being gay just looked like fun. This was also before the troon takeover, when being gay was synonymous with dance music and dressing colorfully, not TDS and wishing death on "cis" people.


----------



## Niggaplease (May 4, 2020)

guy went into my house took all my diet MT. dew poured that bitch down the drain and took my fucking cheesecake out of the fridge. the cheesecake was for a party the next day and 24 packs of the MT dew cans cost 7.99 a pop. the cheese cake was 50 dollars because I. bought it from a fancy bakery and had ordered on golden belly so all in all I was out 57.99 for his shit.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 5, 2020)

Harvey Danger said:


> We had completely different tastes in TV shows.  "Netflix and chill" becomes stressful when it starts out with a genre one of the partners detests.



Should have found different stuff to do. It's a good principle in general. When I think back on people I've known, it ain't the time we spent in somebody's apartment I remember. It's the times you went out and did an activity.


----------



## kuniskays (May 5, 2020)

MysticMisty said:


> My then-boyfriend got a MMO for Christmas (not WoW, this was two years before it launched), which he subsequently dedicated almost all of his free time on. This was a problem because we attended different high schools, so our main method of communication was on the internet, and his dad wouldn't allow him online past 5 pm. I tolerated it for a while, I didn't want to be "the girlfriend who whines when her boyfriend does stuff by himself" and he just got the game. I know when I get a new game I dedicate a lot of free time to it, too.
> 
> By the time March rolled around however he was still on it all the time. I was lucky if he spoke to me for five minutes each day, when he was signing out of the computer for the day. During these brief periods of contact I tried to arrange days he could play and days when he'd spend at least one hour with me so we could hold proper conversations again. He refused. I had enough and started calling out his addiction, he'd get mad and accuse me of being "the girlfriend who whines when her boyfriend does stuff by himself".
> 
> ...


My ex broke up with me cus I played to much  and we lived far apart  r u my ex 
I did have an addiction tho, he stalked me online and kept track of my login/logout and compiled it into a pdf with receipt. He played as well but he was a newb and I was an endgame raider so. Anyway, he dumped me and got togehter with a friend of mine who also played, but she was a newb like him. They have a kid now. I got several high lvl toons. GUESS WE CAN SAY I WON THIS ONE


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (May 5, 2020)

She was cheating on her man with me, I ended it. 
If she can't tell a guy that's its through, she probably won't be loyal to you.


----------



## off meds / online (May 5, 2020)

this is just the george constanza thread


----------



## 2021Murder (May 5, 2020)

I'll be honest i don't know why people keep rating this TMI also people had much better stories than i expected.



Mr. Skeltal said:


> She was cheating on her man with me, I ended it.
> If she can't tell a guy that's its through, she probably won't be loyal to you.


Thats not true, Dick Masterson is proof of that, and a hell of a lot more people. she cheated on her other dude because she knew she could do better by being with you/you were better at fucking her. At some point most women realize the dude they're with is the best they can do.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 5, 2020)

One of my gfs in highschool was just an edgelord and i got annoyed by it so i told her to beat it.

Another would get mad because i didn't buy her shit when she wanted something. Ya boi ain't no sub weakling.

Last shitty relationship in HS, gf tried to release my pet cobalt blue tarantula because she thought it was icky. Bitch, wiggles was a real bro. God rest his soul.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (May 5, 2020)

because they had a tiny penis


----------



## nekrataal (May 5, 2020)

I had to drop the last girlfriend I had because she was a dumb womanchild who spent her money on stupid shit constantly. She was older than me and would sink so much money on shit from places like jlist and gamestop.


----------



## off meds / online (May 5, 2020)

niconiconecro said:


> I had to drop the last girlfriend I had because she was a dumb womanchild who spent her money on stupid shit constantly. She was older than me and would sink so much money on shit from places like jlist and gamestop.



fujoshis are to be avoided like the plague


----------



## Invade Canada (May 5, 2020)

I found out she was Canadian. Suffer not the leaf.  She kept trying to move in, I ain't ready for that.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (May 5, 2020)

These are all different people:

- he was bad at sex
- he was good at sex but wanted it way too frequently (3-4 times a day, every fucking time we hung out)
- his deafness masked his low IQ for a while
- he smelled like mcdonalds dehydrated onions (i have no idea why)
- he referred to himself as a 'social scientist' because he has a sociology BA
- he was too hairy
- he wanted me to go to church
- he liked to talk over the phone but his accent was too thick to easily understand over a call
- he talked about how cool reddit is a lot
- he got mad at me for making him watch multiple neil breen movies


----------



## tampax pearl (May 5, 2020)

The ex that introduced me to kiwifarms convinced herself she was married to a fictional character, then borderline stalked a teacher because the teacher looked like the character. Probably should have broken it off when she almost stabbed me.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (May 6, 2020)

RavenCrow said:


> because they had a tiny penis


I like smaller guys (yeah a fag who doesn't like huge cocks, go figure)


----------



## Salad Dodger (May 6, 2020)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> I like smaller guys (yeah a fag who doesn't like huge cocks, go figure)


I have never understood size queens.  

Unless you're a tunnel cunt or your poopchute is over elasticated.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (May 6, 2020)

Salad_Dodger said:


> I have never understood size queens.
> 
> Unless you're a tunnel cunt or your poopchute is over elasticated.


The slippery slope of massive dongs is a real thing for fags


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 6, 2020)

2020Suicide said:


> I'll be honest i don't know why people keep rating this TMI also people had much better stories than i expected.
> 
> 
> Thats not true, Dick Masterson is proof of that, and a hell of a lot more people. she cheated on her other dude because she knew she could do better by being with you/you were better at fucking her. At some point most women realize the dude they're with is the best they can do.


KF is surprisingly full of normies, which is weird cause people keep acting as if we're nothing but hyper autists. I haven't seen a larger, more diverse group of both genders and anywhere from neets to fully employed and capable +40 year olds.

Also, if she's cheating for you, she's gonna cheat on you. If it truly is a one-off case, it's gonna be half a year of crying and regret and loathing, so why not just cut it short and find a functional woman instead?


AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> The slippery slope of massive dongs is a real thing for fags


More or less. It's for dudes sitting around, whether straight or gay, and measuring up their worth as a sexual savant by the one thing they had no say in. I'm pretty sure size matters vastly less than whether it's visually appealing. I've seen some real decent dicks out there, but then you get a "Yeah I'm 10 inches " and it looks like a dry, chafing, cut-up sausage from the discount butcher.


----------



## 2021Murder (May 6, 2020)

Cactus Wings said:


> . I'm pretty sure size matters vastly less than whether it's visually appealing. I've seen some real decent dicks out there, but then you get a "Yeah I'm 10 inches " and it looks like a dry, chafing, cut-up sausage from the discount butcher.


i haven't seen dicks outside of porn and leaked lolcow nudes, but you're right. people don't bring it up though because circumcision play's a huge part on how the dick looks. and uncircumcised ones look mostly the same.

Also it is pretty amazing how diverse this whole place is, usually forums nowadays have a real web veterans vibe, but this seems to be a lot of people's first experience venturing beyond normie sites.


----------



## Sure Thing Idiot (May 6, 2020)

Hyper focused veganism and blind positivity were the reasons I had to peace out. Maybe it's not everyone's worst but I don't care how much we click or hot you are I'm not going to spend an hour every time we wanna go out finding a restaraunt that uses canola oil instead of lard fryer oil and if they do if the vegetable fritters are used in a separate fryer from the one that cooks the fish and chips. If I'm having a bad day I don't want to hear someone put a positive spin on it either. It's okay to feel down and I'm not gonna pretend the universe has it all mapped out and my chakras are trying to align when all I'm saying is I had a bad day at work and I'm bummed out


----------



## Spastic Colon (May 6, 2020)

Worst reason I ended a relationship:  the dude had a mustache.  He was nice looking, smart, had a great job.  He was a little older than me (about 10 years), but that wasn't the deal breaker -- it was the mustache.  Got nothing against them -- it's just that my dad has one and when I kissed him it weirded me out because I associated the mustache with my dad.  Never dated another guy with a mustache after that.

Worst behavior that led to a break up:  Found out he had a girlfriend.  It was around Christmas time and he had his Christmas cards out for display and I was looking at them when I discovered one from a woman with an "I love you" in it.  Asked him about it and he admitted that they were together.  It was an arranged marriage kind of thing and I guess I was the last fling before he settled down with her.  My roomate (who was dating his best friend) thought I was a lunatic and making stuff up when I told her about it because he had never mentioned this girl before.  He married her about a year later and the roomie had to apologize to me.  Hope he's miserable and his wife got really fat.  I wasted a year of my life on that douchebag.  And I'm pretty sure he left the card out purposely as a cowardly way of breaking things off.


----------



## Shield Breaker (May 6, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> he smelled like mcdonalds dehydrated onions



How do you know what those specifically smell like?


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (May 7, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> How do you know what those specifically smell like?



i've lived with people who worked at mcdonalds. it's like subway bread, there's a distinctive odor that gets into people's pores, they just sweat it. fucking nasty


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 23, 2020)

Frog Gremlin said:


> this is just the george constanza thread



You're mixing up your Seinfeld lore. This is closer to the Jerry thread.


----------



## AtheistWestonChandler (Feb 22, 2021)

She kept going on about getting married.


----------



## The Crawling Chaos (Feb 24, 2021)

She had a mole on her face.

_I'm so vain, 
I think this song is about me._


----------



## qyraya (Feb 24, 2021)

he wore v-necks.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Feb 24, 2021)

Someone ended a friendship with me because I didn’t show up to a birthday party, that I didn’t know she had, and I was moving into a new house at the same town. Didn’t even get a chance to apologize before she went Regina George on my ass

Different person ended the friendship because I didn’t know her mom had a miscarriage and asked about the baby.

Other than that all my other relationships ended because they found better people to hang out with, and I ended up posting dead baby articles on a forum originally stalking an autistic virgin from Virginia


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (Feb 24, 2021)

I dont know if it was the best or worst reason yet. But I did it because i didnt trust her. Im sure I was right not to trust her yet she was far enough in my head to where letting go has been difficult.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Feb 24, 2021)

Constantly bringing up exes and past relationships in conversations, over and over  is a nice way to piss me the fuck off. It does feel like you are dating someone's whole history when they simply won't shut the fuck up about it, specially if you have already been with this person for a while and all this stuff is redundant.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 24, 2021)

She wanted me to make it official with her so she can leave her boyfriend. I didn't want to be with her cuz i didn't wanna waste my money on her. 

Now she is flexing her boyfriend's poor man's Infiniti and I chuckle everytime she flexes her poverty.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Feb 24, 2021)

She asked what I thought of having gay sex because she was trying to set up an MMF threesome free-for-all by bringing her bi-curious male friend in.

I wasn’t into the idea


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Feb 24, 2021)

She wrote in text language. I'm not going to decipher that bullshit, write in goddam English.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 24, 2021)

Croan Çhiollee said:


> She wrote in text language. I'm not going to decipher that bullshit, write in goddam English.


You can't break up with your computer bro.


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Feb 24, 2021)

nippleonbonerfart said:


> I was giving her a rimjob and her asshole tasted like my nieghbor's dick, so I had to dump the cheating ho.


Soooo you sucked your neighbors dick once?


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Feb 24, 2021)

FUTUREMAN said:


> Soooo you sucked your neighbors dick once?



What is this "once" you speak of?


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 24, 2021)

I once broke up with a girlfriend because I hated her family, was miserably unhappy, extremely bored, and sexually unsatisfied. Also I was absolutely railing this other chick on the side and hanging out with a few other girls too, and they were all much more interesting, exciting, and intriguing than that old bitch. Also her dog died the same night she stopped dodging my fucking phone calls for long enough for me to tell her our 7 year relationship was more dead than that bitchass toothless dog. 

It was horrible for her. She got a ginger best friend, got fat, and got a lesbian haircut. F


----------

